# Curiosity



## baltimorebarry (Dec 7, 2011)

What does it take to keep a wife happy?


----------



## Jen S (Nov 10, 2011)

baltimorebarry said:


> What does it take to keep a wife happy?


Lol. Even we don't know the answer to that. But we'll give you a lot of them anyway.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

E=mc2 / by pie


----------



## ScaredandUnsure (Nov 17, 2011)

Chelle D said:


> Takes commitment,
> 
> honesty (even if you think you are sparing her feelings).. but gentle honesty if it's something about her weight... etc.
> 
> ...


Yep, that's pretty much how it is for me.


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

It takes a happy you, to make a happy her.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

chocolate, lots of chocolate!


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

baltimorebarry said:


> What does it take to keep a wife happy?


Nobody knows.

Nobodies ever known.

Nobody will ever know.

Mystery of the cosmos.


:scratchhead:


----------



## ClosedOff (Nov 30, 2011)

baltimorebarry said:


> What does it take to keep a wife happy?


The extent that your wife knows what she wants and communicates that to you is equal to your mutual enjoyment in the marriage.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

baltimorebarry said:


> What does it take to keep a wife happy?


That completely and utterly depends on your wife, as not all women are the same. Do you know what her love languages are ?


----------

